# What are "large breed" dogs?



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I see people buying Large Breed formulas for labs, goldens and boxers all the time but IMO those aren't large breeds. If your lab is 90 lbs, it's fat, not a large breed dog. 

What do you consider large breed food for? Breed examples? Do you think large breed food is appropriate for a lab?


----------



## greenmnm114 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, I would categorize a lab to be a large breed. We feed our goldens Eagle Pack Holistic for Large and Giant Breeds. Our vet and breeder recommended and approved. Also, my male is 69lbs and female is 60lbs and they are 16 months old which is well within range for their sex and breed.

might i add, I do understand where you are coming from. People will comment on my two goldens and say, Wow, they are big! I really don't see them as being all that big and I know that they are not fat, but compared with a small or toy breed, they do fall into the large breed category!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

My neighbor has a 70# yellow lab and he is by no means fat. And he does seem very big to me because mine are <20#.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

As I understand it, any dog that will be over 50 pounds at adulthood is considered a large breed.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

greenmnm114 said:


> Yes, I would categorize a lab to be a large breed. We feed our goldens Eagle Pack Holistic for Large and Giant Breeds. Our vet and breeder recommended and approved. Also, my male is 69lbs and female is 60lbs and they are 16 months old which is well within range for their sex and breed.
> 
> might i add, I do understand where you are coming from. People will comment on my two goldens and say, Wow, they are big! I really don't see them as being all that big and I know that they are not fat, but compared with a small or toy breed, they do fall into the large breed category!


Large breeds as classified by the AKC average over 25" at the shoulder.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe you're confusing large and giant breeds. A giant breed would be something like a Great Dane, a Borzoi, a Mastiff, etc. A large breed would definitely be a GSD, a Lab, a Malamute, a Boxer, etc.

I have a 70lb Lab and I just put down a 90lb Lab. Neither spent a day in his life being overweight 

Whoa, crazy simultaneous posting from every direction!!


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I consider dogs like Labs and Goldens to be large breed dog, Yorkies and Chihuahuas small, Bostons and Cocker Spaniels medium and Newfies and St. Bernards giant.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

I consider any dog with a mature weight (and a BCS of 5 at that weight) over 50lbs to be a large breed dog.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm of the "over 50lbs = large breed" mentality. Of course you have the giants that are larger...I guess over 90?? I never gave to much thought about the distinction, but I know a giant breed when I see it! LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Over 50? My mutt and Elkhound are 50 and 55 lbs, but I consider them in no way large. Smalls is 15 inches at the shoulders, and Jack is 21 inches.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a chow/lab mix who at her "fighting weight" was 42#. I always thought of her as medium because there was not an ounce of fat on her. I would say an Elkhound is a "large" medium sized dog. Guess it's in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Lorri67 (Jun 7, 2009)

jesirose said:


> I see people buying Large Breed formulas for labs, goldens and boxers all the time but IMO those aren't large breeds. If your lab is 90 lbs, it's fat, not a large breed dog.
> 
> What do you consider large breed food for? Breed examples? Do you think large breed food is appropriate for a lab?


I consider a large breed dog, lab, great dane, Akita's, boxers, grey hounds, anything that weighs more than 50lbs is considered a large dog. Large breeds can be husky's, newfulands(i believe that is how is spelled).

I have Akita weighs 110 lbs. and at the age of 5 months he weighed 50 lbs. My vet told me to start feeding him adult food due to his size, type of dog he is, and because he is growing he needs the adult food nutrients. My black lab/german shepard mix weighs 42 lbs. My vet told me the same thing at a year old feed her adult food. Both of my dogs are 16 months old. 

Neither of my dogs are over weight. Great post


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My black lab was 135# when we got him and was fat. After six months of walking and better diet, he was 115# and not a bit fat. He was a large dog and ate a large breed nibble.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Since the large breed food is mainly for joints. I would say any dog over 50-60 pounds would qualify. Normally Large to me is over 110 pounds. 
My Rotties are medium/large size dogs.


----------



## shortstack (Jun 1, 2009)

According to the chart at my vet I believe it states small under 20 lbs, medium 20-55 lbs large 55-110 lbs and anything 110 and over is giant however you'll never see giant dog food for sale..

My vet also explained the perks.. Large breed puppy food, delivers what the puppies need but not in excessive amounts helping large dogs grow at a normal rate and not overly excessive causing damage.. He recommends it to any puppy owner who owns any breed meant to get 50 lbs and or breeds that are known to have more hip/ joint issues.. The thought process there is to allow the puppies the "nutrients" and formula they need to grow big and strong but not the amount most medium small dogs grown at.. (slower more steady growth..) he is not an advocate for feeding dogs under 8 months of age adult food. and would prefer a large breed kibble be fed instead.. 

I personally noticed a huge improvement.. When we got my big boy his owner had him on adult food at the ripe old age of 4 months.. his vet recommended it.. I took him to my vet and we immediately swapped him back to a large breed puppy formula.. he changed dramatically.. his energy balanced out, he wasn't itchy his coat gleamed and he continued to grow and fill out like he should.. We swapped him back to adult at just over 1 year of age..

Again it would be in the eye of the beholder. after owning my big boy weighing in at 130 and standing at approx. 6' when on his hind legs.. I consider most any other dog small.. but my lab/pit at 69 lbs dwarfs most other dogs our friends own.. I wouldn't call him big in comparison to my other dog, but he is large compared to all the other dogs in our friends circle.. lol

Sorry for the super long post!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Shortstack...pictures of your dog can be found...where?! I for one wanna see this bad boy!


----------



## shortstack (Jun 1, 2009)

i believe i uploaded a few to my albums.. perhaps I should check! he really is a gorgeous dog and after the last month on raw its incrediable how much shiner they are both getting not to mention no farting at all!


----------

